# Homebrew Round 2



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

After the smashing success of my first attempt http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=71437

I'm going to try a partial mash clone of my favorite beer in the whole wide world Rogue Dead Guy Ale:dr.
I'm off to the brew store to get my stuff!!! Wish me luck!!!!:tu


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

mikey202 said:


> After the smashing success of my first attempt http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=71437
> 
> I'm going to try a partial mash clone of my favorite beer in the whole wide world Rogue Dead Guy Ale:dr.
> I'm off to the brew store to get my stuff!!! Wish me luck!!!!:tu


Two summer's ago--when I was single--I brewed a ton, and enjoyed every second of it. Good luck with the Dead Guy clone. That is a great beer.

Woogie


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Man, good luck with this. I'm anxious to hear how it turns out. Dead Guy is pretty darn good I've heard, and an easy to brew alternative recipe would be amazing.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

sspolv said:


> Man, good luck with this. I'm anxious to hear how it turns out. Dead Guy is pretty darn good I've heard, and an easy to brew alternative recipe would be amazing.


:tpd: Let us know how it turns out and when the party at your house is.

Woogie


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Update: Had a good time makin' the first stage of the Dead Guy Clone.Nice weather,nice cigar and good company.

The Brew: This is a complex, multi-ingredient brew. 3 different grains, 2 different malts, 3 different hops and irish moss tablet.Notice the nice reddish color.
http://









The cigar:From Conch Republic cigars in Key West, Fl. , very nice Maduro smoke.
http://









The good company: My brew buddy Dave and I noticed that a male and female Cardinal kept gettin' real close to us in a tree that was only 5 feet away.Beer drinkin' birds? Nahhh, they were feed their babies.With the aid of a step ladder and no i didn't touch the babies here they are.
http://









I'll post the whole recipe for those interested. It cost just shy off $50, but now I understand why a 6 pack of Rogue Dead Guy is $10. All the hops were fresh not tablets.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Also, this beer doesn't peak until 2 months after its bottled!!!::tg Well, just in time for Football season!!!!


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm drinking a bourbon aged old ale that sat for 8 months. It's hard to wait but it is definitely worth it. be patient mikey


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> Also, this beer doesn't peak until 2 months after its bottled!!!::tg Well, just in time for Football season!!!!


Oh yeah!

It will be in perfect shape for Cleveland's first loss.

My brother brewed beer a while back (the early-mid 90's)and banged out some nice brew. I dug his Pale Ale. Nice, Dry, and flavorful! The porter wasn't that bad either.:al

ATL


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey tnip, didn't you use the Midwest kit for that? Mine is resting and will be bottled in a couple months.

Is it drinking well?:al


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Hmm, you cook your wort outside? How are you keeping everything sanitary?


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

jdean33442 said:


> Hmm, you cook your wort outside? How are you keeping everything sanitary?


Wives don't like the smell of wort in the house!!!:r
We sanitize everything inside in a bucket, plus I've been told that the outside is more sanitary than a kitchen anyday.Update is, that this brew is really kickin'..about 45-60 perk/bubbles per minute.EAT YEAST EAT!!!!:tu:ss


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

No they don't do they  Damn hops stink when cooked



mikey202 said:


> Wives don't like the smell of wort in the house!!!:r


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

I've only cooked outside, well in the garage with the door open. You don't need to worry about sanitizing when it is boiling, only after.

Where in FL are you mikey?


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

jdean33442 said:


> Hmm, you cook your wort outside? How are you keeping everything sanitary?


I always boil it outside, and have never had a batch ruined because of the sanitary conditions. As mentioned above, you just have to be careful after the wort cools, or when bottling or kegging.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

DennisP said:


> I've only cooked outside, well in the garage with the door open. You don't need to worry about sanitizing when it is boiling, only after.
> 
> Where in FL are you mikey?


I'm in Gainesville, Fl and we will be bottling the brew this weekend!!!!:tu


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

JMAC said:


> Hey tnip, didn't you use the Midwest kit for that? Mine is resting and will be bottled in a couple months.
> 
> Is it drinking well?:al


yeah, and it is drinking very well. great kit!!! I have it on draft.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> Wives don't like the smell of wort in the house!!!:r
> We sanitize everything inside in a bucket, plus I've been told that the outside is more sanitary than a kitchen anyday.Update is, that this brew is really kickin'..about 45-60 perk/bubbles per minute.EAT YEAST EAT!!!!:tu:ss


Should have married the daughter of a long-time home brewer. Mine loves the smell.


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

mikey202 said:


> I'm in Gainesville, Fl and we will be bottling the brew this weekend!!!!:tu


My good buddy I used to brew and smoke cigars with is moving to Gainesville in 2 weeks.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Update on the Dead guy clone. It's been 3 months since we brewed this. I can't find my camera, or I'd post some pics.:hn

I think that when it was fermenting, the temp, got a little to high. It was hotter than hell during July and August, and the brew still has a little "green" taste to it. 
But, It has a real nice reddish/orange color,thick head and I drank 3 of them last weekend, and was feelin' no pain.

So, today...i'm off to get the stuff to brew a Porter. :tu


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

I love outdoors brewing! I used to be a 30 gallon/ year brewer, but I moved into a house, so I can brew outdoors more often. Cleanup is easy, messes aren't a big deal and as a result, I've brewed 105 gallons of beer since May.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I will be brewing 10 gallons of wit next Friday. Half will be fermented with Wyeast 3463 and half with Wyeast 3944. My recipe is noted below.

12# 2 row pale
5# flaked (unmalted) wheat
4# malted wheat
1# munich

mash 65C x 1 hour (single infusion)
Should be 15 gal after sparging (my boil setup tends to evaporate too much, but it works)
Boil 70 min
2 oz saaz time 0
1 oz tettnang at T-30 
End of boil, add 2 oz freshly cracked coriander seed, 2 oz bitter orange peel, 1 oz sweet orange peel

I'll let y'all know how they turn out.


----------

